# How to grow more coat



## LindsSull

I have gotten a lot of tips for growing thicker coat, but I haven't found a product that I love yet! Does anyone have a product that they think is really great? I'm currently using ShowStopper.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I'm not sure if you have done a search for ShowStopper but several people on this forum have sworn never to use it again. It is extremely high in fat and can cause weight gain as well as a dietary embalance in your dog. If or when you take your dog off of ShowStopper your dog will probably blow coat very badly. Using a good shampoo, brushing the coat while damp (don't brush a dry coat ), good dog food and of course genetics will help your dog's coat.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I tried showstopper and won't use it again. I'm not convinced it did anything positive, but Jack certainly blew all his coat out when we stopped. It's just looking normal again and we stopped it 2 months ago. I think good food, normal supplements (i.e. vitamin c, fish oil) and good coat care will make a coat all it can be.


----------



## Kmullen

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I tried showstopper and won't use it again. I'm not convinced it did anything positive, but Jack certainly blew all his coat out when we stopped. It's just looking normal again and we stopped it 2 months ago. I think good food, normal supplements (i.e. vitamin c, fish oil) and good coat care will make a coat all it can be.


I agree. My handler had Remi on inflight and I hated it! I do not think it did much for her. I did like Nature's enzymes ultimate. I do add the isle of dog royal jelly coat supplement or the isle of dog EFA. 

Have you tried leave in conditioner to spray in-between baths?


----------



## Sally's Mom

First of all IMO, nothing helps coat grow, coat length, thickness, etc is genetic. Hormones like cheque drops in bitches would help them grow coats and not lose them... I tried inflight, what a joke....


----------



## Jige

When do goldens get all their feathering? BaWaaJige has alot of feathering already at 9.5mos but I have heard that he will get more. Just not sure when. I brush his fur 3x a week and if I think he needs it I brush him more than that. He is not shedding yet I imagine that will come when spring does and of course in time for shows. lol


----------



## kobusclan6

General V said:


> When do goldens get all their feathering? BaWaaJige has alot of feathering already at 9.5mos but I have heard that he will get more. Just not sure when. I brush his fur 3x a week and if I think he needs it I brush him more than that. He is not shedding yet I imagine that will come when spring does and of course in time for shows. lol


I have been so curious as to how you pronounce your dog's name?  I try to figure it out, but never sure I am saying it correctly.

Ps...sorry for the hijack!


----------



## Blondie

I believe it is genetics all the way around. My DH makes me soooo mad when he says Maggie looks like a lab! She was groomed today and is ohhh so soft and beautiful, even her tail is looking more of that plume style. I know that she will never have the billowy waves of longer hair, but she is sweet smelling and clean and beautiful.


----------



## aerolor

Personally I am not too keen on a long heavy coat and it is a genetic thing. I am hoping that Bonnie will not develop a big coat. I just like a coat relatively easy to keep and in good condition. Feathers are nice and most golden rerievers develop the "frills" as adults. Rather than a long heavy coat my personal preference would be for a bit of wave and body to the coat. I think that looks really good when a dog also has the good condition that comes from good care.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am unfortunate with coats bc my goldens swim and the ocean and hike in burrs. Because of that, I have tried everything from the very gross but effective Wupi Magic to soaking for an hour every five days in Pro Gro. I think Nature's Farmacy Gro Coat /Dog Zymes was maybe helpful, but I bailed out of ShowStopper when PG's dog got so sick. Fresh food definitely helps. The goldens get yogurt, cottage cheese, chicken, lean hamburger etc as a topper for every meal or something like Honest Kitchen Love or Stella and Chewy's. They also get Nordic Naturals salmon oil daily. There's no way around a weekly bath and line brushing if you have a not so good coat you need to make better in a hurry. I also think the Eukanuba or Pro Plan Premium Performance foods get the Protein/Fat balance right. I am trying Taste Of The Wild Puppy on the grown ups trying to get near that ratio with higher quality ingredients. I try to keep Crown Royale Magic Touch # 2 sprayed on daily, but I forget.


----------



## LibertyME

time....
It took Tracer nearly 3 years to get his big-boy coat...


----------



## K9-Design

#1 have them neutered
#2 alternate between weeks of ignoring and flurries of concentrating bathing/grooming
#3 buy from parents who have a ton of coat


----------



## LindsSull

Thanks for all of the great advice! His parents have really wonderful coats, and so do his siblings that I have seen. Looks like I just need to be patient (and take him off ShowStopper!!)


----------



## hvgoldens4

Genetics is HUGE when it comes to coat. It is probably the most influential factor in whether your dog will have coat. There really is nothing that will make the hair grow longer-that is purely genetics. The only thing you can work on is the undercoat and the condition of the coat you do have. Even if the parents do have coat, that doesn't mean that all their offspring will.

This takes a good food(not necessarily grain free) as I have proven to many people who have show dogs from us.  We do feed extra fat and protein via whole foods-raw eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese and raw bones. I don't do supplements because the dog will blow as soon as you change something and the dog does have to blow coat sometimes, much to our dismay, that always seems to happen after entries close! 

A dirty dog will not grow coat. A weekly bath and total blow out til the dog is COMPLETELY dry. You can also put a couple TBSP of conditioner in a spray bottle and fill the rest with water. Make sure you shake it before using it each time. Mist the coat, so the coat is damp and then brush with the coat and against the coat and this will stimulate hair follicles.

Good luck!!!


----------



## DeeBlueAngel

There is a product called O3 by PetAg. This has been highly recommended to us by people. We are trying this. Will let you know the results. 
Consider supplementing diet with Salmon Oil, Olive Oil. That works for our dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28

Lately, we have been using Nature's Farmacy DogZymes Complete Newf Warrior Mix.


----------



## Bentman2

Ljilly28 said:


> Lately, we have been using Nature's Farmacy DogZymes Complete Newf Warrior Mix.


So you put yogart or cottage cheese on your dogs kibble or just in a separate bowl?


----------



## Ljilly28

Bentman2 said:


> So you put yogart or cottage cheese on your dogs kibble or just in a separate bowl?


I just plop a topper on top of their kibble each meal- could be an egg, yogurt, cottage cheese, Kiwipeak or Honest Kitchen or a handful of chicken. . . I try not to do much of that with pups under 16 weeks bc their food has a careful calcium/ phosphorus ratio.


----------

